# Corsair SF450 kein CPU Kabel dabei...



## attilarw (5. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe heute voller Vorfreude mein Mini ITX System zusamen geschraubt bis ich dann gemerkt habe dass anstelle eines CPU Kabels (4+4) ein zusätzliches drittes PCIE Kabel dabei lag!

Also steht das System jetzt in der Ecke und ich muss blöd warten.

Wie oder wo erreiche ich Corsair am schnellsten (am liebsten auf deutsch) damit die mir einen Ersatz zusenden?

Die Website lädt bei mir durchgehend aber nie fertig: https://www.corsair.com/de/de/

Gruß


----------



## Abductee (5. Januar 2019)

A schnellsten wäre ein Umtausch über den Händler.


----------



## attilarw (5. Januar 2019)

Das ganze Netzteil umtauschen? Das wäre doch echt unnötig wenn nur das Kabel fehlt :/ Und das Netzteil muss ich dann zurück schicken und bis dann ein neues kommt dauert es auch ewig..

Kann man so ein Kabel einzeln kaufen? Dann kauf ich mir halt eines bevor ich da ewig rum machen muss


----------



## attilarw (6. Januar 2019)

Ich habe gesehen von Corsair kostet ein Kabel 20EUR, phu..

Ich habe jetzt dem Support geschrieben und hoffe die liefern mir es einfach so schnell wie möglich-.- Muss ich den PC halt verschieben...


----------



## attilarw (9. Januar 2019)

Also der Support reagiert nicht auf mein Ticket und im Chat kommt man auch nicht voran.

Sehr gut, jetzt versuche ich es mit dem Händler, sobald die Sache vorbei ist meide ich Corsair und setze auf andere Hersteller.


----------



## Bluebeard (11. Januar 2019)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich, wenn ein Kabel gefehlt hat. Poste bitte einmal deine Ticketnummer, damit ich da nachhaken kann.


----------

